# New Espresso Machine - Strietman



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

http://strietman.net

Looks nice and interesting. Shame about the price...


----------



## totallywired (Jun 25, 2011)

What a work of art. Agree about the price though...wow!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Pretty machine but outbid my price range for what looks to be a bit of a novelty!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Very pretty looking machine, but a hell of a price for a machine that is in essence an Arrarex Caravel you can bolt on a wall.


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow... that's nice.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Frans Goddijn the L1 magician, made a video which he put on the Londinium website:

http://kostverlorenvaart.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/wouter-strietman-es3.html

I very nearly ordered one, I think it is beautiful...

I blew the cash on a Roastilino instead.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I just drooled all over my keyboard, looks amazing, would fit right in at my house


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Not new at all, the prototypes for these went out to Home Barista members a couple of yyars ago now, and I believe the machine has been refined based on feedback.

So anyone purchasing rest assured it's a real machine and not a gimmick!


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Not new at all, the prototypes for these went out to Home Barista members a couple of yyars ago now, and I believe the machine has been refined based on feedback.
> 
> So anyone purchasing rest assured it's a real machine and not a gimmick!


Did you see the video's Aaron? The guy who made it, is an L1 owner, I have been with him and Reiss to where the Londinium machines are built. I spoke to him about him, and I exchanged emails with Wouter...

Definitely real, and designed and built by Wouter Strietman.

The wall mounted version started with the ES2, this is the ES3... The ES1 was an impossible looking table top version.

The water temperature in the kettle can be set to specific temperature, for those that want to experiment.


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Wait... the portafilter isn't even a 58? Why?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

sjenner said:


> Did you see the video's Aaron? The guy who made it, is an L1 owner, I have been with him and Reiss to where the Londinium machines are built. I spoke to him about him, and I exchanged emails with Wouter...
> 
> Definitely real, and designed and built by Wouter Strietman.
> 
> ...


Nope, I just remember all the prototypes going out and good feedback on HB at the time. It fills a specific niche sure, but if that's what you are after....


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Website currently says:

"This account has been suspended.

Either the domain has been overused, or the reseller ran out of resources."


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Odd that, it was working last night.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

sjenner said:


> Odd that, it was working last night.


Probably limited bandwidth, and we just used it all up


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

sjenner said:


> Frans Goddijn the L1 magician, made a video which he put on the Londinium website:
> 
> http://kostverlorenvaart.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/wouter-strietman-es3.html
> 
> ...


Any regrets? My impression of the Roastalino is all show and very little go, but of course, I might be wrong!


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

I am a fan of air roasting Dave, and it is barring the very crude popcorn type roasters just about the only air roaster that isn't industrial, isn't American and therefore almost impossible to transport, or doesn't cost an absolute fortune.

Yes, I think it is very much what you say Dave, but with a few modifications it can be made to produce just about any repeatable roast...

Again Frans Goddijn is at the forefront in this regard, and so here are a couple of URL's from his blog...

This is the whole site, it just happens that he has been experimenting with very light roasts, Arabian style.

http://kostverlorenvaart.blogspot.co.uk

The following are selected blog posts:

http://kostverlorenvaart.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/fuji-pxg4-setup-for-coffee-roasting.html

http://kostverlorenvaart.blogspot.co.uk/2013/09/roasting-got-simple.html

http://kostverlorenvaart.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/new-pid-plans-for-fracino-roastilino.html

So currently, I am moving house, but I will be pidding and computerising the roastilino in the fashion that Frans has done.

BTW: He is a great photographer of things coffee, don't you think?


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

aaronb said:


> Probably limited bandwidth, and we just used it all up


Ha, it seems coffeeforums members have just crashed the domain...


----------



## fransg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Stephen for mentioning my work with the Roastilino. I am happy with the machine, especially with the extentions that I was able to build thanks to the help of some expert coffee technicians who gave me pointers, tips and advice on how to begin & proceed. Since all details are described on my blog, now everyone who's keen to get this too, can just follow these steps. I sometimes get mails from others who, judging by their questions, have done so and are using the setup professionally. They do not seem to want to share what they do so I refer them to the forums to figure out what they need or suggest they wite a blog and thus invite the experts who helped me to dive into their remaining questions ;-)

Recently I've begun experimenting with slow light roasts, not even up to first crack, to try to get what Arabians call "white coffee" or "blonde coffee".


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hiya, I always liked the look of it and nearly bought one a couple of times. My issue was about the amount you could roast. I think she is a beautiful looking machine but I went down the Gene Cafe route, although I sold that last year after 6 years of home roasting as I was starting to drink that much I was roasting 5/5 times a week!

Frans is some photographer, that is for certain. It made me wonder what I do well, and I am still thinking about that!

Does the Fracino handle darker roasting well? this sounds a little like the sort of thing Roinsil does with his Hottop.


----------



## fransg (Jan 4, 2013)

The Roastilino does light and dark roasts, whatever you like. In the default un-modified setup I did some roasts with it that two baristas in a a nearby specialty coffee place liked a lot. As I was looking for more predictability I got to know more about the built in PID and played with that for a while before Marko, the man behind the wonderful Artisan roaster software, pointed out to me that a man in Ryadh, Saudi Arabia was doing very interesting things with a more versatile PID. Wa'il there helped me and then Allen, the sysop of the homeroasters forum in the US also contributed pointers and suggestions. Adrian Maxwell of the Fracino factory was a great help too, providing me with know how and even building me a funnel to facilitate up to two temperature probes to be inserted into the bean mass.

If dark is what you want, in the Roastilino you can do a fast very dark roast or a very slow dark roast, whatever you like. Unmodified, out of the factory, it's a fast roaster but surprisingly that also yielded some very pleasant roasts.


----------



## fransg (Jan 4, 2013)

an example of the "white" coffee I'm aiming for currently (picture by Wa'il for his website)


----------



## fransg (Jan 4, 2013)

PS to get back on topic: Wouter Strietman is visiting Amsterdam soon and he will let me use an ES3 for 3 weeks so I can try it out, take pictures, share the experience with visitors. So anyone in / near Amsterdam could get in touch and try it in my place.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

It is amazing what the internet can do...

Frans mentions people from all over the globe, exchanged ideas and discussed coffee matters, and modified a great concept into a really good, repeatable air roaster for home users... We are so lucky to have the internet!

As far as I know, anyone that wants to air roast would have to spend a lot of money only to get a device that is of commercial quality....

It is not as bad with drum roasting, but even there, it is a very limited field with no more than four or five domestic machines.


----------

